# Floor plan



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Is there a floor plan for Sunday?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd also like to see this!

If there is one of course!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

There has been the past two years mate.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Is there a floor plan for Sunday?


was just thinking the same thing


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd like this ASAP so i can find my route to which stalls I need l


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

There definitely is one as I know someone who has seen it lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'd like this ASAP so i can find my route to which stalls I need l


Just visit them all, you don't need a map!!


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is the floor plan and the schedule. Note that these are hugely simplified to fit on an A5 flyer on the day, the outside Arrive and Shine area is not mentioned, for example.

http://www.waxstock.com/visuals/2014_showFlyer_back.png


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

just want to know what time i should get there for arrive/shine? will be travelling down from lancs, were should i wait? whould like to try and get inside if poss. many thanks chongo


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Washbay is from 7.30am, so arrive as soon after that as possible for indoor consideration (only 16 cars allowed, all must have a low tank of fuel etc.). Arrive and Shine closes at 11am (washbay at 10.30am) or when 200 cars have entered.


----------

